

MIT Undergrads Start Semester With $100 in Bitcoin - rickdale
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2457358,00.asp

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666034)

    
    
        Announcing the MIT Bitcoin Project (mit.edu)
    

Other submissions of the same story, each with its own take:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7672360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7672360)

    
    
        MIT conducts world's largest Bitcoin experiment
       (telegraph.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7672319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7672319)

    
    
        MIT students give $100 in Bitcoins to every undergrad
        (engadget.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7670922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7670922)

    
    
        Every MIT student will get $100 in Bitcoin from Wall Street donor
        (theguardian.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666225)

    
    
        Pair raises $500K, preparing to rain Bitcoins on undergrads
        (mit.edu)

------
jmchugh
[https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/04/28/bitcoin/](https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/04/28/bitcoin/)

